# +What is the best race car game for pc/mac?+



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

Started to play FlatOut ll last night and what a blast!!!
But the game is more of a demolition race type thing but still very good.

So what would be the best "realistic" city or formula type games?
I'm very interested in a game where you can custumize and uggrade your car!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Check out Racer. FREE.

"WHAT IS RACER?

Racer is a free car simulation project, using real car physics to get a realistic feeling. Cars, tracks, scenes and such can be created with relative simplicity in mind (compared to other driving simulations). The 3D and other file formats are, or should be, documented. Editors and support programs are also available to get a very flexible and expandable simulator. It uses OpenGL for rendering.
It attempts to do well at the physics section, trying to create life-like cars to emphasize car control and doesn't cut back on realism in the interest of fun. If you've played Grand Prix Legends from Papyrus, you'll know what I'm talking about."


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nascar Racing 2003*

Check out this... And if you find copies, I'll buy one.

video


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Redline Racing*

This was also noted on macosxhints.......


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Any version of Need for Speed. 

Most wanted is my pick.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Any version of Need for Speed.
> 
> Most wanted is my pick.


Link thingy?


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks rgray for the fast reply and links, I'll check that out.
Racer seems like a cool free game...

BTW, do you use a joystick of some sort, I'd be interested in a good racing hand device. Playing on the keeboard is hard on the fingers.


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

Here a link for FlatOut 2 http://flatout2.sierra.com/us/

If you decide to try it out, choose the view in front of the car, you will have way more control over the machine.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

DANdeMAN said:


> BTW, do you use a joystick of some sort, I'd be interested in a good racing hand device. Playing on the keeboard is hard on the fingers.


Momo


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Vexel said:


> Any version of Need for Speed.
> 
> Most wanted is my pick.


best car driving/racing game i've ever played
very addictive


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

rgray said:


> Link thingy?


NFS: Most Wanted


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*snif*.... I miss Carmaggedon....


M


----------



## MacJunky (Oct 26, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *snif*.... I miss Carmaggedon....
> 
> 
> M


/me hugs
I do too, I do too.
At least I have Carmageddon and Carmageddon 2 Carpocalypse Now CDs so I can run them in classic mode (with MacGlide) on my G4 or on other older Macs.


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

Viper Racing.....with the beach balls.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I'd have to say Need For Speed: Porsche Unleashed is the most overall realistic driving game I've played. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed_Porsche_Unleashed 

It's getting on with age, but the attention to detail is amazing. If you're not a Porsche fan like myself, you might not enjoy it as much.

Most Wanted is good, and the graphics engine is absolutely mind boggling, but the realism falls short. The physics engine seems to induce heavy powerslides, which while look cool and are fun, they really make it difficult for someone expecting a more realistic approach. Gran Turismo is probably best suited for that, today.

On the Mac, I found Redline to be a pretty decent effort at making an all round good racing game. A few years back there was a game called Total Immersion Racing (I think?) which had decent realism, but was limited to pure race tracks, with race cars.


----------

